# Leggy stage?



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

At what age do puppies usually go through the 'all legs'/lanky stage of growth? 

...It has been forever since I've had a puppy, and I can not for the life of me remember or get google to give me a useful answer.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Depends on the breed. My Lab-GSD did not go through this stage, but my GSD/DObie went through it around 9 -10 mos...


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Usually around a year, give or take. The Weimaraner at the dog park today was a year old and 90% legs.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca went through her leggy/skinny phase at about 6-9 months. She was so awkward looking - her front legs would be longer for a bit then her back legs would be longer. At one pt her legs were so long I thought she might end up near 100 lbs. But then things smoothed out and the rest of her caught up. She's now 80 lb.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

My pit bull-mix was at his most gangly from about 7 to 9 months old. He's filled out a lot more now (@ 14 months).


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Gypsy was downright awkward from about 6-10 months.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Depending on how big the dog will get really plays on when they are the most leggy. Bryna, my boxer/lab, was incredibly leggy and gangly around 6-9 months. Thankfully, she started filling out really nicely around a year old and isn't so awkward looking. XD


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

my dog is leggy NOW and wasn't as much when i got her... LOL


----------



## saitenyo (Sep 9, 2011)

For Tyrion it seems to be right now (5-6 months). I think toy breeds reach full size faster than large breeds? So that's probably why it's so much earlier. He's probably done growing in height. Just filling out now.


----------

